# VERY fast OH R perm



## rowehessler (Apr 2, 2010)

z U' R U R U' R' U' z U' R z' R U' r y x R U2 R

instead of y x R U2 R at the end you can just do x' U R2 U, im not sure yet which I will do. My pb so far on this algorithm is 2.75, so I'm definately switching. NOTE: this is a left-handed algorithm, mirror it if you are right-handed. Enjoy.
-Rowe


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 2, 2010)

2.27 just now....


----------



## joey (Apr 2, 2010)

That's really nice!
How did you find it?


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 2, 2010)

joey said:


> That's really nice!
> How did you find it?


its just a mirror of Erik's alg R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' cept done with rotations.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 2, 2010)

Ridiculously sexy alg <3


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 2, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > That's really nice!
> ...



Thanks for finding the mirrored alg Rowe


----------



## whauk (Apr 2, 2010)

oh thats really nice. thx
what do you use for the other Rperm?


----------



## Pedro (Apr 3, 2010)

wowowow
must learn

what about the other R perm? this one is actually not that bad, but the left one...bleh


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 3, 2010)

L' U L U L' U' L' z L' U z' U L' D L U2 L
This is my version for using it with the right hand, I thought one D move isn't that bad


----------



## frogmanson (Apr 3, 2010)

hmm nice, but i like the one i use z R U' R U R U' R' U' L' U R U' z U R u'2 r


----------



## Enter (Apr 3, 2010)

I use Erik's


----------

